# Good source for pinheads?



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

Looking for a cricket supplier online that has a good price on crickets from just hatched up to one week old. Most of the crickets sold in pets stores around here that are called pinheads aren't pinheads. Yes, I know it's more economical to grow your own, but for now I just want to vary the diet of my darts for a couple of feedings every now and then. I'm looking to buy 2,000-3,000. If anyone can make suggestions, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2005)

This is where I get all my feeders. Great feeders and a really nice guy.
http://www.komodoreptiles.com/


----------



## AZDR_A (Mar 20, 2004)

I have used http://www.reptilefood.com and really liked them! $10.00 for 1000, and the shipping was really cheap. 

I have always been happy with the sizes I recieved matching what I ordered.


----------



## RivetChick (Feb 11, 2005)

hi there

i use LLL Reptile to order crickets. they have the cheapest price i have found so far and the price includes overnight shipping to your door. they have excellent customer service too. ~Lauren


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Thanks for all the pinhead sources. I went with Amanda's source because I ordered 3000 for $39 total shipping included! Not bad. I think I want to do this on a monthly basis to help with my breeding efforts (good protein) and for variety.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Anyone have problems with the pinheads growing into adults and breeding?


----------



## RSines (Feb 15, 2004)

Nope.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Richard,

I ask because I bought some moss for my adult Brazilian Yellowheads that must have had cricket eggs!?!? The next thing I know the tank was infested with chirping crickets that went on and on through the night. I finally brokedown and re-did the tank getting rid of all the plants and everything. There were a ton of pretty large crickets in there. I'm sure the brazilian yellowheads kept their population from getting out of hand by eating most of the young. I assume that thumbnails can handle pinheads?


----------



## RSines (Feb 15, 2004)

Oh yeah! I breed crickets to feed my frogs. I actually had some hatch today, they are SO SMALL. It takes a while for them to get to adult size and the frogs have about a week to eat them before they get too big for thumbs. My azureus will eat them even up to what seems like a couple weeks. 

It is very noisey and smelly breeding crickets. I don't know how much longer I will continue.

-Richard


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

I want them mostly for my thumbs. Would you suggest feeding a small amount every couple of days?


----------



## RSines (Feb 15, 2004)

Sure,

pinheads are awesome as a food source. I wouldn't worry about the frogs missing them


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Any other good sources of fat and protein that you use?


----------



## geckguy (Mar 8, 2004)

Fruitfly larvae is good for supplementing fat.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

How do you do that?


----------



## RivetChick (Feb 11, 2005)

hey david

i hate you had to redo your tank! you needed a gecko or anole to stick in the tank for a few days (after removing the frogs of course) to curb that adult cricket population. similar to adding cats to a barn for mice. try that if you have problems in the future rather than disposing of your setup. its worth a chance. be sure if you do that the reptile is free of parasites beforehand. the adult crickets can also harm your frogs if left unchecked but im sure you know that. adult crickets used to chew the leaves off some of the plastic plants i had in a tank a few years ago. it is amazing what they can do. ~L


----------



## geckguy (Mar 8, 2004)

I make my cultures as normal, w/out excelsior, then I scoop them out using a spoon. I use this method for my turkish gliders, they produce so many flies that the top 1/2" is all larvae, with very little medium. I make about 1 a week and it is enough for all my frogs.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Great idea by the way. 1/4 to 1/2 inch of FF media? What do you serve them on?


----------



## geckguy (Mar 8, 2004)

I use the same amount of medium normally, I was saying that there is so much larvae in the top 1/2" that there is barely any medium mixed in with the larvae. I put them on water caps from 1 gallon bottles. I have recently started using a little bit of medium, because no matter what I do I can't keep the larvae I don't feed from pupating in the medium, and dying. Which then makes the culture worthless, so it is a good idea to use alittle bit of medium so you don't waste any medium.


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

How did a thread asking where to get the best price on pinheads evolve into a thread about fruit flies?


----------



## geckguy (Mar 8, 2004)

Because somebody asked for other ways to provide protein to our frogs.


----------



## AZDR_A (Mar 20, 2004)

*feeding dishes*

I have found that Pringles lids make really good dishes for the frogs! I use them for RFB larvae as well as ff larvae. In some tanks that has a more delicate moss, I keep a piece of rotting fruit on one and that's where I feed.

Just a thought!


----------



## unbrokenchain42 (Dec 18, 2004)

i had a funny thing happen once.... i was raising crickets for my frogs at the time, and I can only guess that a few somehow jumped down into my copperhead enclosure, i did'nt see it happen. so all of a sudden there was a couple crickets steadily growing and walking around their tank. well i didnt want to disturb the snakes and i figured a couple crickets in a huge tank wouldnt bother them. so they went on to produce a second round of crickets, and next thing i knew there were hundreds of tiny crickets in the tank. i then put in a trap to start to get them under control, with limited success. this went on for a period of a few months, during which the female copperhead dropped a batch of infertile "slugs", or un-developed offspring, into the tank. i removed them all of course. well the crickets died off gradually, and one day, while watering their bowl, i noticed a tiny, but fat, neonate copperhead laying in between its mother and the glass. from what i can tell, it lived under the water bowl and got fat and happy off as many crickets as it could stuff its face with.  ok, just thought i would share...


----------

